# Dog in tent outside overnight



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

We have a big German Shepherd and are wondering if the best place for him to be at night is in a tent next to our motorhome. We love him dearly so don't think badly of us ! It's just that he and we will have more room and with a thick coat I think he would be fine in a good tent. We're talking about spring summer autumn, not winter !He is a very quiet dog so will not disturb anyone else. Does anyone else let their dog sleep outside in a tent or similar or does everyone think it's a no-no. Your thoughts and advice for and against welcome.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't see a problem myself. Have often seen dogs outside when at shows. And you are right, they are the quiet ones.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

As long as he is safe, secure and happy, I think it's fine too. Our dog (Golden Retriever) prefers to be outside when it's hot in the evening. She also has a thick fur coat. We bring her in later on as we currently aren't using our tent awning. The other night, she happily slept under the Omnistor roll-out awning until after 11pm.

Gerald


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

We have put our children in a tent so I would not worry too much about your dog!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi wouldn't it worry you that someone might take him ? I think that would be my main concern, we had a couple come in our shop last summer that had left their Staffi on the caravan verandah whilst they had eaten their tea and they went to get the dog in and it had gone..............they were devastated.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Roger7webster said:


> We have put our children in a tent so I would not worry too much about your dog!!


The Social Services will be knocking on your door any day!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

When in France last year we came across an Italian couple who camped in the rather strange contraption shown in the photo below. 8O 
They had a large dog with them who simply slept on the ground at the bottom of the ladder. He was probably a lot more comfortable in the night than we were, the temperature inside the 'van was over 30deg at midnight.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tent*

Hello,

Providing your German shepherd is a quiet dog, do not see a problem. Some sites do not accept breeds used for Guard Dogs.

There are two GS owners, one with two near us who leave their dogs out a lot, regardless of weather. The barking can be living hell.

TM


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're really worried about the dog escaping for instance, have you thought about of of those cages that folds flat? Erect that inside a tent and you'll be sure that the dog won't escape and a padlock will stop anyone pinching it!

Just a thought because I've just been down to Pets at Home for some worming tablets (no, not for me!) and they had them on display.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> If you're really worried about the dog escaping for instance, have you thought about of of those cages that folds flat? Erect that inside a tent and you'll be sure that the dog won't escape and a padlock will stop anyone pinching it!
> 
> Just a thought because I've just been down to Pets at Home for some worming tablets (no, not for me!) and they had them on display.


And make sure that if you do something like that, he hasn't got a collar on that could get caught up. Good idea though as he will be safer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobby just beat me to it.  

We saw a dog in one of those wire cages in quite cold weather, but the owner had made a fitted cover from a cheap duvet, which itself was in a waterproof cover.

It came down nearly to the ground so the mutt had plenty of air, and the cage was chained to the van step with one of those cheap alarm cables so it would go off if anyone cut it.

The hound was a German Shepherd, and it obviously liked its places as it asked to go in when it was tired.

Worked a treat.

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hobby just beat me to it.
> 
> We saw a dog in one of those wire cages in quite cold weather, but the owner had made a fitted cover from a cheap duvet, which itself was in a waterproof cover.
> 
> ...


Aw Dave I have never seen a talking German Shepherd............ :wink: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Aw Dave I have never seen a talking German Shepherd............ :wink: :lol:


This one did Nette - in her own way. :wink:

When she wanted to go in she went and raked her owner with her paw, then walked to the cage and sat by it.

A very smart dog.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dogs are a bit like generators or children. If they are QUIET then its OK to house them outside. If it/they makes a noise keep it/them inside your van. You will very soon get the message!. Not all campers like dogs although many who have them don,t seem to understand this. Some people are medically allergic to them (like my daughter). Your passion could be someone elses poison.
Just ponder first OK. We are all different.

C.


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles (Jul 22, 2010)

Have to say I had 2 labs when I last had a MH and they used to sleep in the awning every night. We took their own beds so they felt at home and we used to leave the MH door open for reassurance but to be honest, they were more than happy and much cooler too I think.

On the kids front, my son used to sleep with the dogs quite often and he never came to any harm. Had his own airbed and sleeping bag, of course!! Quite the adventure for all of them, I think!!

If anyone had even attempted to so much as touch the zip on the awning, Paddy would have had them by the throat! (That was my dog, not my son!!) No concerns whatsoever about them being nabbed!!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I'd be worried about wildlife, foxes, hedgehogs etc passing by and upsetting one of ours. They both quite like the proximity to us at holiday time, though the floor can get a little crowded at times.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

The big guy <---- sleeps out in the movelite XL regardless of the weather, he seems dissapointed that we won't let him stay asleep outside in the snow :!: :!: :!:


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

If you love your dog, like most Dog lovers say they do, you would not let it sleep in an awning, with kids at least they can get up and come ask to come inside, with your poor poor dog it has to lie outside and hear the foraging of local wildlife, it will then possibly start to cry or bark and people round about you are going to think that you cannot care for your loving pet.

I have been on many a site where these people who show thier dogs for a living have them in dog runs (windbreaks joined together)
the dogs are put in cages at night, and the barking is incessant.
Of course when they leave the mess left is horrendous.
So Squeeze your loving pet inside your van, and don't abandon him outside, that way I won't have to complain when I am on a Caravan site next to you ( :lol: 


regards


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am with machilly,our first dog was a Norwegian Elkhound,we called him Polar,when winter came, and it loved to be outside on the snow all day,it became Polar Bear. However,it allways came in the c/van or house at night,even Bear Gillis?,uses a 5 star hotel when he is not surviving something or the other,being spoilt,is also part of survival.
The useless,vertically challenged,pot bellied,fleabag we have at the moment,used to live outside before she was rescued,(We are her forth home,and hopefully last),and when she chases Freddie Fox on the last walk around midnight,i think the only reason she comes back an hour later,is to pinch half my bed for some imagined lack of care on my part. I would willingly give up all the bed to know she is safe and sound. Cages?,we know she has been caged at one point,not thinking,i put some metal step ladders up in the hall when we first had her,while i was opening them up,she tried to make a new!! back door in the wall,sad.
U,VC,PB.F, will allways be inside at night.
Sassy's Dad....."Whatever" Lol,grandsons talk?


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi
our dog is a mongrel and looks like a pitbull shes a cross between a staffy and a ship that passed in the night !!
im terrified that someone will steal her and use her as practice for their fighting dog 
she looks fairly vicious but she wouldn't bite the skin off a rice pudding 
my husband snuggled her in bed with him when she was a puppy
( i was away in the motorhome) as she was extremely cold in the night and thats where she sleeps now even though shes as big as a labrador !!
shes like a hot water bottle that never goes cold and we love her dearly if we put her in a tent she'd be straight through it 
she does have a crate at home and goes in her "house" very happily if we have visitors who don't like dogs and if we are away and fireworks are likely we take the crate as she feels safe in it 
you know your dog and whats best i think the fact that you are asking this question hints that you have your doubts 
imagine getting up one morning and your dog is gone how would you feel ???
all the very best 
cath


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Jented, did I read your post correctly, you are concerned about your dog being left outside, but let it off lead to chase foxes for the last hour around midnight and hope she comes back an hour later ?


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We have two dogs - much loved and a big part of the family. They have their own tent which we pitch very close to the MH (and previously close to the caravan). They are happy in there and cool. We bring them in if the weather is very windy or stormy as that unsettles them and they might bark and disturb other people. We also have them sleep inside if we're away in winter.
I have no concerns about their safety as they would bark if anyone other than us tried to open the zip.
It is no more unkind than taking your dog camping with you. I think it's a bit strong to say 'if you love your dog you wouldn't do this'.
Much depends on the dogs' temperaments. Also, it may make a difference if you have two dogs as they are company for one another.

Mags


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

A few years back we had Swift Capri which was fairly small and one allmighty German Shepherd [ Sabre ] sadly gone now.We had a safari room added to the awning and at night Sabre slept in the room .on his bedding with a small electric heater on.We always left the M/H door open and he was tethered to within the confines of the safari room.Worked very well as he could hear us and we never, ever worried about the door being open with him there.Heat from the fan kept M/H warm also.


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

*The mutt in question, our beloved Chaka*

Isn't he a handsome chap !


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Suffolkmerc.
Yes,you did read my post correctly. We have the good fortune to live in a village,at the centre of other mining villages. The dogs in this extended area,after a year become "Communial",there are dogs criss crossing the area day and night,with and without people in tow. "We" the owners of these dogs have a list of numbers of other owners on our mobiles,so if "Scargill!" YES!! "Scargill"a large ginger dog, goes courting the alarm is raised,Lol.
Even at midnight,there are plenty of souls about,and people willing to get out of bed if it is serious. However,my father was in the Army when Robin hood taught Archery,and they took him out on Salisbury plain on a horse,and told him to make his way back,being a farmers son,he knew the horse knew where it was fed,so let the horse take him.
Sassy KNOWS!!!,where there is a stupid human who loves/feeds and shelters her,and so after four and a half years of being spoilt to death,i dare bet she will come home from anywhere within a three mile radius of home,also the back up of other night "Walkers?!!",making sure she was safe and heading for home.All this happens on farm land,pit trails and old landscaped spoil heaps,dog paradise really.
Stay well,stay lucky,we have never lost a dog yet
Sassy's Dad.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we were tuggers, our GSD stayed out in the awing together with our Greyhound. We were woken in the early hours one time by a noise. Got up to investigate and the Greyhound was out raiding the bins on the campsite  GSD was giving me the "eyes" as if to say "not me mum" but for all I know he had already filled himself up and returned to base :lol: 

A friend had two GSD's who would ask, most nights, to be let out of the house to sleep in their runs.

I see no problem with your dog staying in a tent but do be aware that dogs are naturally scavengers and hunters so do take care.


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Update, Chaka stayed in his two man tent for 3 nights and loved it ! Went in of his own accord, even during the day when he felt like a change from watching all the comings and goings of people and other dogs. Torrential rain one night and he didn't bat a doggy eyelid, so a great success which means his pop up tent now resides in it's small circular flat bag behind the drivers seat. Thanks for all your commenst and if you're wondering whether to do the same, I guess it's down to the temperament of the dog when it boils down to it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Many years ago when we were young, and first married we took a Sheltie and Rough collie camping to Wales.

Woken up the first morning about three o clock to the sound of barking and sheep running amok in the field. Tents were run into , guy lines pulled out, people waking up shouting and screaming.
The farmer, or naughty child, had left a gate open into the next field which was full of sheep.
Our clever little sheltie had undone the zip and escaped, closely followed by the collie.
Needless to say we caught the dogs after a while and lr=eft before most people had got up.

We have never taken the dogs on holiday since.

We may take the two geriatric 13 years old shelties away later this year. :roll: says Lady p

If dog is secure and not causing a nuisance should be ok.

Can`t be as much of a nuisance as some youngsters :wink: 

dave p

dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Was also going to say get him a crate they are collapseable for transporting & you can padlock it he he should be secure. I think theft or escape would be my main worry. Mind you probably fairly safe with a GSD being stolen people tend to be a bit wary of them. 

The main things are cost of a suitable size crate and getting him used to it, that is a time job though. 

If you were going to just tie him out l would possibly consider a harness fitted snugly and a collar so the collar is attached to the lead with a short lead connector and the harness is also connected that way you have two secure points, but then l am paranoid. 
And finally make sure he is microchipped (and details kept updated) 

By the way Hobby if they sold you Drontal thats fine but any other pet shop products are a waste of time but Drontal is now off the pom-v list and a good wormer 

Just checked the date and seen the update teach me not to read a thread through before posting ... eish l have been on enough forums to know that.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*dogs outside*

have I missed something. Are we only talking UK.
I thought I saw something about not leaving dogs outside at dawn or dusk because of something nasty that causes heartworm.
I am a bit confused


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

tent cost 20 quid from argos and is great. We also have a line on him which is attached to the van, so no surprises.


----------

